# Seronegative Arthritis...



## nycoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if it's acceptable to code "Seronegative Arthritis" as Rheumatoid Arthritis (714.0) or is better to code it as: 714.89 Other specified inflammatory polyarthropathies?

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer..


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 11, 2008)

vincegarcia said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if it's acceptable to code "Seronegative Arthritis" as Rheumatoid Arthritis (714.0) or is better to code it as: 714.89 Other specified inflammatory polyarthropathies?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer..



I would check on this and find out what the doc meant by "seronegative". Seronegative means they are producing a negative reaction to serological tests which is the study of fluid components in the blood esp. antigens and antibodies. Was he/she testing the blood to see if the arthritis was being cause by something else and came up negative?  

I wouldn't think Rheumatoid would be appropriate because it doesn't say Rheumatoid, it just says Arthritis. It might just end up being the code for arthritis 716.9X, but I would query. 

Sorry I can't help more!


----------

